# Plecos, Plecos, and............



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

......Plecos 

I have always been fascinated them for some reason. I dont know why, just love looking at some of the exotic species.

However, It seems like everyone agrees regular bristlenose are the most effective plecos of all, but are any of the exotic looking plecos such as mangos, gold nugget, royals effective in anyones experience? What other plecos are good cleaners. And of course............*LETS SEE SOME PICS OF YOUR PLECOS*   :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Most of the newer pretty plecos aren't good algae eaters ... indeed most don't touch the stuff. As an example, the coveted zebra pleco is a meat eater, they love their bloodworms.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i have a hi-fin butterfly pleco he cleaned my 55 gal. in one night i could not beleive it the only problem is that my cichlid attacked the **** out of him his fins were chewed up so i took him out and put him back in a 15 gal. by himself i will try to get pic of him he about 5 in. they get really big . :fish: :fish:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think albino long-finned bristlenoses are fantastic. Exotic looking and good algae eaters. I hate plecos in African tanks, though . . .


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

My Green Phantom (L 200) is doing a great job as well. I have hime with an albino long fin bristlenose in a 180 gallon tank and the tank has never had an algea problem in 4 years.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... es_id=1805


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

OK, I so don't have time to post all of the pictures at the moment, but here is a spawn from my Royal Farlowellas that I was taking pictures of last night . They're one of my favorite fish as far as behavior goes.



















This one is a "Sunshine" or "Goldie" pleco, Scobinancistrus aureatus:










I finally had my first spawn of these last week after working with them for years. They are Peckoltia sp. L134, otherwise known as "Leopard Frog" plecos.










This is a Baryancistrus sp. L177 "Gold nugget" pleco:










This is Hypancistrus sp. L260 "Queen Arabesque"










I have a couple dozen more types to post, but I'm running out of time this morning. I'll try to work on that later!

Barbie


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful Plecos :thumb:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I can tell you that my gold nugget does not eat much algae. He will go up on the glass and skim over it but he is more interested in the cichlid pellets that I put in there for the other fish.

Not a close up but here he is in my african tank for now. (until I get the South American tank up and running)


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Most of my plecos at gallery here. Only that blue-eye and goldie isnt mine.

Other gallery is about other catfish and there that RTC isnt mine.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a Para pleco in my 75g hap tank. He's kept it spotless for years. Not aggressive and is a beautiful pleco. He's about 9" or so.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Well got another pleco recently. My wife fell in love with him at the store 










I can't seem to find him on planetcatfish and i forget what he was called at the store  :roll:


----------

